# Summer League Results Thread



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah, the Summer League isn't as exciting to us as it is to many other fans since there is a slim to none chance that they will make the roster, but hey, these guys are representing the Spurs so I'll keep an eye on them.



Spurs 74, Sonics 72 


Spurs Leaders:
Britton Johnsen - 17 points, 6 rebounds, 6/11 FG's, 25 minutes
Melvin Sanders - 13 points, 2 rebounds, 6/10 FG's, 26 minutes
Andre Barrett - 10 points, 8 assists, 4 rebounds, 5/9 FG's, 26 minutes


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

andre berret is a double double waiting to happen and we beat the sonics :biggrin:


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Spurs Leaders:
> Britton Johnsen - 17 points, 6 rebounds, 6/11 FG's, 25 minutes
> Melvin Sanders - 13 points, 2 rebounds, 6/10 FG's, 26 minutes
> Andre Barrett - 10 points, 8 assists, 4 rebounds, 5/9 FG's, 26 minutes


Who are these guys? :eek8:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Long John Silver said:


> Who are these guys? :eek8:



Britton Johnsen and Andre Barrett have played in the NBA before. Barrett played with the Magic and Rockets last year, and Johnsen has played with the Magic and someone else before.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Britton Johnsen and Andre Barrett have played in the NBA before. Barrett played with the Magic and Rockets last year, and Johnsen has played with the Magic and someone else before.


i hope either we sign barrett or he gets signed this guy deserves a nba job


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Britton Johnsen and Andre Barrett have played in the NBA before. Barrett played with the Magic and Rockets last year, and Johnsen has played with the Magic and someone else before.


Go figure...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Spurs' summer league team has won one and lost one since their first game.



Spurs 79, Hawks 71 


Spurs Leaders:
Britton Johnsen - 21 PTS, 8 REB, 3/7 3PT, 34 MIN
Ondrej Starosta - 15 PTS, 7 REB, 4 AST, 20 MIN 
Melvin Sanders - 13 PTS, 4 AST, 27 MIN


I don't know who the hell Ondrej Starosta is, but that's a pretty good statline (if you ignore that he had 7 fouls in those 20 minutes)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The boxscore isn't available for the Bobcats/Spurs game, but the Spurs got stomped 84-62. A link to the recap: Bobcats kicked our ***


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> The boxscore isn't available for the Bobcats/Spurs game, but the Spurs got stomped 84-62. A link to the recap: Bobcats kicked our ***


i think summer is the only time you will here that lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> i think summer is the only time you will here that lol


lol it better be


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Spurs 79, Mavs 67 


Melvin Sanders - 25 PTS, 5 REB
Andre Barrett - 16 PTS, 7 AST
Britton Johnsen - 9 PTS, 9 REB


The Summer League Spurs are now 3-1. They play Utah today, and apparently they have a shot at winning the league.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Spurs 79, Mavs 67
> 
> 
> Melvin Sanders - 25 PTS, 5 REB
> ...


have we ever won the league, if so i dont think recently.
do yall think any of the guys will make our team.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> have we ever won the league, if so i dont think recently.
> do yall think any of the guys will make our team.



Nah, none of these guys will make our team. Andre Barrett could take Mike Wilks' spot, but aside from that I don't see anyone else making the squad.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Nah, none of these guys will make our team. Andre Barrett could take Mike Wilks' spot, but aside from that I don't see anyone else making the squad.


thats what i was thinkn heres a look at our current roster

parker,beno
manu,barry
bowen,johnson
duncan,horry
narz,rasho,oberto
so 11 players on our roster with room for 3 more
brown
?
?
mybe two players from an atlanta trade :clap: though i doubt it , it would let us have room for two more players. barret and another player im guesing


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Whos Melvin Sanders?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> Whos Melvin Sanders?



His name sounds familiar, but I really don't know who he is.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

If they would have won, they would have won the league, but they lost and finish in 2nd place at 3-2. 

Jazz 80, Spurs 75 


Spurs Leaders:

Melvin Sanders - 21 PTS, 3 AST, 3 STL
Andre Barrett - 14 PTS, 7 AST, 4 REB
Britton Johnsen - 10 PTS, 3 REB, 3 AST


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> Whos Melvin Sanders?




He played for Oklahoma ST. He's 6'5 and 210. Here's a link to his college stats: http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=4579


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i think we did pretty good, im hopen that barret makes the roster i really like him. im gonna say that one more player from the summer roster will make it also, and we leave one space open for a trade. are roster is gonna be pretty soild we just gotta do something with it now


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I posted this in the Andre Barrett thread, but I'll post it here as well. Apparently Melvin Sanders really impressed the Spurs, and he's going to get an invite to training camp. That certainly doesn't mean he's going to make the team, but he sounds like an interesting player.




> Sanders, who played last season for the CBA's Dakota Wizards, is a gritty, hard-nosed defender who can also score. He put up 54 points, 16 rebounds, and nine assists against the Rockford Lightning in March. In the Spurs' five summer league games Sanders led the team, averaging 15.6 points on 50.8% shooting. However defense is his calling card and that's what impressed the Spurs coaching staff.
> 
> "He’s one of the toughest guys you’re ever going to meet," Spurs summer league coach Monty Williams told HoopsWorld.com earlier this week. "He’s a bulldog on defense, and sometimes he can score."
> 
> The 24-year-old Sanders played collegiately at Oklahoma State and is expected to be in Spurs training camp in the fall.


http://www.woai.com/spurs/story.aspx?content_id=403911B3-62F2-4B01-882E-3C329592505A


----------

